# Soap Stamps



## Saponista (Apr 2, 2015)

I have been messing around with my new wooden soap stamps and mica.

I am pleased with the one shaped like a sun, but I can't seem to get a full impression with the larger one. The pattern in the middle just won't go in deep enough and the harder I press, the more the sides dig in too deep. Any suggestions of whether I can remedy this or do I just give up?


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Apr 2, 2015)

those looks great , like the yellow in the top one in the center . looking at the second one you sure its not how the stamp is designed? if its even then try using a rubber mallet to give it a nice even tap to depress it the way you want.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 2, 2015)

Those are really pretty.  Nice job! I stink at stamping so gave it up for now.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 2, 2015)

Some of the problem you're seeing is geometry and physics. Lay a straight edge along the surface of the stamp and see if the stamp is flat. There might be a dish (sunken area) in the middle of the stamp that is causing the imprint to be not as deep in the center. If anything, you want the center of a large stamp like these to be flat or even slightly crowned (higher) than the edges to distribute the pressure of your strike evenly across the stamp. 

Another thing is technique. Small imperfections in how you hold and hit the stamp will affect the quality of the impression, even if stamp is perfectly made. This will be more obvious with large stamps like these one versus smaller stamps. Looking at the bar in the first photo, I can tell the stamp was struck harder at the top than at the bottom, either because the stamp was tilted when you struck it, or because you struck it off center. You might experiment with a softer soap to see if you can get a more consistent impression with this large stamp when the soap is more moldable. You might also experiment with several lighter strikes versus one firm strike -- maybe one method works better for you than the other.

All in all, both of your examples look fine to me. For a handcrafted product, the stamps are crisp and nicely colored, they are appealing designs, and they give just the right touch of imperfect perfection.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 2, 2015)

I think they are both gorgeous! so far I have managed to not give into temptation to order some of those stamps. But my day is coming!


----------



## cgpeanut (Apr 2, 2015)

I am not an expert but my first thought was to use a second piece of wood over the stamp and strike that. My thinking was it might distribute the strike more evenly over the wood stamp.  Just an idea to try.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 2, 2015)

I think those look fabulous!!
The stamps are hand made wooden items complete with imperfections, kinda like hand made soap 
That said, if you wanted the sun stamp to be more level, I suppose you could very gently run it over some fine sandpaper that was flat on a board. But it would probably make the ray lines a bit thicker, so I don't know. One thought - hold a flat ruler over the face of your soap - make sure it isn't low in the middle?


----------



## Sonya-m (Apr 3, 2015)

I think they're both lovely and agree with the comment about being homemade. 

I've just ordered 2 stamps - looking forward to trying them when they arrive


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 3, 2015)

Lovely stamps! They look gorgeous to me.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I think the problem is that the stamp is a bit flat in the middle. I may try sanding the sides a little to bring it all down to the same level.


----------



## zolveria (May 1, 2015)

I have never stamped my soap but I am venturing. I purchase resin and latex . I also  made some stencil with my Silhouette Cameo. gonna give it a try.. ? hope all turns out well. Any tips you can offer will sure help


----------



## Sonya-m (May 2, 2015)

Where did you get your stamps from?


----------



## Rowan (May 4, 2015)

beautiful stamp. It looks so effective with the gold mica. I really love the fact it's not perfectly perfect too. You did much better than me. Mine were so uneven.


----------



## Saponista (May 7, 2015)

They were from eBay sonya.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 7, 2015)

Theres wooden stamps at Etsy here sonya that work well: https://www.etsy.com/shop/TATAindianwoodstamps


----------



## Sonya-m (May 8, 2015)

Thanks guys - I ordered some from an Etsy seller - they arrived yesterday


----------



## Rowan (May 18, 2015)

I love your stamps, really classy!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 21, 2015)

Here's more about the stamps that Seawolfe mentioned: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=52344


----------

